# Official Review: WeatherTech Digital Fit All-Weather Floor Mats



## FatKidsCruze (Sep 2, 2011)

Well I said I would review these after a few weeks. The reason I labelled this "Official" is I would like to have anyone wishing to review this product to post their review here so we can have a collection of reviews all in one thread. Just an idea and if it works we could make similar threads for other aftermarket products for our cars i.e. intakes, tunes, radios etc.

Anyway on to the review!

Disclaimer: I have not tried any other all weather mats so I am not comparing this to any other product or stating it is the best. Just simply giving my impressions on the product and how I like it.

Product: WeatherTech Automotive Accessories - FloorLiner? DigitalFit ® - 2012 Chevrolet Cruze - WeatherTech FloorLiner - car floor mats liner, floor tray protects and lines the floor of truck and SUV carpeting from mud, snow, water and dirt

Reason for Purchase: I bought all weather mats anticipating wet times in the year especially winter with snow, salt sand and other chemicals. Mainly to preserve the carpet and reserve the OEM carpet floor mats for summertime use.

Pros: Excellent quality
Factory fit
Protect carpet
Easy to clean

Cons: Factory clips do not snap in
Price near $200 after shipping
Custom made product so delivery takes longer (Almost 2 weeks)

Initial impression after removing them from the box is the finish and quality. These floor mats seemed very durable and of quality made materials, and the black finish matches almost perfectly with the stock black interior. The fitment looks and feels top notch, I will note that the rear piece was a little mishapen in the corners, due to shipment; After installed for some time this piece settles and forms better to the curves and corners.

Some pictures:
My OEM carpet pieces








The box








Driver side fitment:
































Passenger Side:
















Only gap in the front on install








Rear mat:

























Overall: I am please with these floor mats. The price as usual reflects the quality of the product. I've had them installed for a little over 2 weeks. They hold dust and dirt really well as advertised, as well as water, here in VA it's been raining almost everyday lately. They are very easy to remove and can be cleaned easily when washing the car with soap and water. While overall I am pleased there are some gripes. The price is really high, but I paid it because I have never been let down by WeatherTech products and it's an investment in keeping the value of my vehicle up along with personal satisfaction of a clean interior. Next complaint would be that the mats do not 'snap' in as the factory pieces. Instead there are molded cavities which just rest over the pins in the floor, which results in a little bit of freeplay but NOT enough to cause concern for a hazard.

Hope you enjoy the review!


----------



## Dpedraza (Oct 24, 2011)

Those look real nice. I might pick up some just for the front. I hate how the carpet mats get once it starts snowing. All that slush and stuff gets on them also the salt which turns them white. I think I might have to pick up a set. I never have people in the back seat of my car so I can wait on those.


----------



## CHUV (Jun 25, 2011)

Thanks for the review. These will be my next investment once I get some money. I bought some cheap all weather mats but the drivers side slides around a lot. I've been wanting weathertechs for a while but like you said, the price is killer. (worth it tho it seems) you get what you pay for I guess.


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

Stickied thanks for the pictures and great review


----------



## FatKidsCruze (Sep 2, 2011)

You all are welcome! I am going to try this with all my mods, because I find it hard to find hands on detailed reviews.


----------



## Dpedraza (Oct 24, 2011)

I ordered a front set of mats. Like I said 99% of the time I don't have passengers if I do it's my fiancee so I'll hold out on the rear ones.


----------



## doc03 (May 18, 2011)

Nice reveiw. I also bought the Weather Tech mats for the front on my Cruze back in May and I am very pleased with them. I have had Weather Tech mats for 6 years in my Tacoma.


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

Got a set of the front mats for christmas, and I love them. No more need for a vacum to clean the mats lol.


----------



## Dpedraza (Oct 24, 2011)

well on the plus side I ordered yesterday.. they shipped today and it says i should have em tomorrow. I just used standard shipping.


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

I will say though, the only thing I don't like about the mats is that my shoe wont fit flush with the side of the car on the foot rest anymore, and that the heel of my right foot can slide around sometimes, instead of being secure in the carpet. 

One of the main reasons why I got them actually, is so I don't ruin my carpet mats by digging a hole into them with my heel (happened to my old car)


----------



## eagleco (May 3, 2011)

I have the fronts and am very happy with them too. My only gripe is that the driver's side mat does not extend up far enough in the foot rest area. Not wanting slush from my left foot sliding back down between the mat and the carpet, I duct taped a piece of plastic to the mat.


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

Great review! I got the Husky mats front and rear @ $100. They too also keep all the water and dirt contained so it is easy to clean out. The only thing I don't like is the pins on the bottom to hold them in place(very sharp). I wear gloves to take them out so a not to poke holes in my hands. You can wash the Huskys with soap and water and they dry quickly(no need to vacuum) and dirt does not get on the interior carpet. The Huskys fit all the way up under the pedals and will not move at all. Not an official review but my 2 cents worth for the the mats I have. It is funny I bought replacement mats with all the trouble I had getting the correct factory mats when I bought the car.


----------



## montgom626 (Jan 16, 2011)

I bought the GM mats and they work fine. I prefer the Weathertech, but they did not have them when I bought my car.


----------



## Dpedraza (Oct 24, 2011)

great mats. I should take a pic of how dirty my drivers side is. they def saved my carpeting so far.


----------



## Ralphb (Apr 16, 2012)

I bought a set of these mats for the front of my 2012 Cruze. I have had them in use for about 3 months. I was unhappy with the way that the mats would not stay in place, so I purchased some Toyota mat holding hooks on eBay. (remember a while back, Toyota had a well publicized problem with their mats not staying in place, so they developed these simple hooks)

I installed one hook to hold the passenger mat from riding forward, and one hook for the driver's mat and this has solved the problem.

Also, the WeatherTech mats (black) seem to mark up and look soiled very quickly. But all-in-all, they do the job that they are designed to do.


----------



## EcoCruze (Oct 25, 2011)

Does anyone know if there is a similar thread for the husky liners (review)?


----------



## FromTheCrypt (Mar 13, 2013)

Just bought a "like new" pair on ebay front and back for $121 shipped. I can't wait to get these bad boys in my car they look awesome as well as it will provide better protection to the interior of the car and I can put the OEM floor mats away for a long while. Can't wait till they get here!


----------



## DMC (Oct 22, 2012)

EcoCruze said:


> Does anyone know if there is a similar thread for the husky liners (review)?


FWIW, I bought a 2013 Town & Country last month and bought the Husky floor liners over the WeatherTechs based on reviews on the Chrysler minivan forums. Consensus over there is that they are a little better than the WeatherTechs for less money. I have not bought mats for my Cruze yet but I am going to go with the Huskys based on my experience with my van. Based on comments here, it looks like either would be fine.

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/11-appearance-body/1747-deal-floor-liners.html
http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/9-ch.../4969-floor-mats-husky-liner-weathertech.html
http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/11-appearance-body/3815-weathertech-vs-husky-liners.html


----------



## Lightz39 (May 14, 2012)

I got some of these for xmas (huge surprise). My favorite gift. Love them. Look and fit very nice.


----------



## FromTheCrypt (Mar 13, 2013)

Great product! Love the fit and feel of these heavy duty badboys. Being that I bought them like-new condition the only thing I saw was the my passenger side seems to be alittle smashed in the right side of the liner which I am sure will fall into form when pressure is applied. Love how they fit in the back and love how you don't have the heel in the carpet when riding manual transmission being that the surface of these are a tad slick it actually helps when shifting and resting your foot. Would highly recommend these to anyone who has a cruze. Look on ebay and check for good deal on them like I got $86!~


----------



## Prevostallison (May 13, 2013)

I have these and my dad has them in 3 of his trucks! There awesome. Especially for when you have passengers who don't watch where their feet are or care if their shoes are dirty. Keeps the carpet in great shape!


----------



## gaurdien (Jun 2, 2013)

I had a set of these in an 2011 Equinox from the start. Just traded in the nox on a Cruze and the carpet under them looked as good as the day we purchased the nox.


----------



## bnolte (Oct 7, 2013)

The Weather Tech floor-mats do not snap in on a recessed floor as you pictured in your vehicle. If they did and were full of melting snow it would leak directly in to the floor pan. If you have a full sized truck like my '09 Dodge Ram 3500 Laramie Mega-Cab, the Weather Tech floor mats not only clip to the factory hold points but also drain out the door right over the factory door jamb floor moldings. I have had these since late 2009 and the grey very closely matches the interior carpeting and door panels. They are extremely heavy duty and my carpet underneath looks brand new. I was in Montana for a couple of years after the purchase and the mats not only held up but made it easy to keep my truck clean. Back home here in Fort Worth the floor mats still do a great job of protecting the interior from mud, dust, dirt and snow/ice. Yes it does snow every great once in a while in (north) Texas. Truck mats were purchased from 4 Wheel Parts online, great customer service from other purchases (not needed on this purchase)!!!!
Now for the cons; as far as my truck went there are no negatives but I ordered floor mats and a cargo liner for my wife's '08 Cadillac SRX (in black). The cargo liner is about half a thick (measurement by feel) as the truck floor mats. She did not like the front floor mats so we returned them, unopened. Weather Tech received the floor mats on September 11th 2013 at 11:34 am with RMA # prominently displayed as well as being listed on the UPS label. It is now October 7th, 2013 and they still have not bothered to credit my credit card although they acknowledge receipt of the floor mats!
Great product, poorly run company service department. Buy them from someone else.


----------



## jsusanka (Jan 31, 2011)

I still say the husky mats have been the best thing I bought for my cruze. When I clean them the carpet underneath still looks brand new and is always clean as the husky mats do an excellent job of holding the dirt as I am sure these do - weather tech makes quality stuff. 

These look like the same as my husky mats and look like they fit exactly the same. 
I highly recommend buying these or the huskies whatever you prefer but this is an excellent investment and will keep your carpets looking brand new.


----------



## cruzingont (Aug 5, 2013)

I'm really surprised that no one has noticed that there is a bag inside the box with clips to hold the mats in place, I did not use them in my car because I clean them every other week.


----------



## airbornedave (Jan 26, 2013)

Patman said:


> Great review! I got the Husky mats front and rear @ $100. They too also keep all the water and dirt contained so it is easy to clean out. The only thing I don't like is the pins on the bottom to hold them in place(very sharp). I wear gloves to take them out so a not to poke holes in my hands. You can wash the Huskys with soap and water and they dry quickly(no need to vacuum) and dirt does not get on the interior carpet. The Huskys fit all the way up under the pedals and will not move at all. Not an official review but my 2 cents worth for the the mats I have. It is funny I bought replacement mats with all the trouble I had getting the correct factory mats when I bought the car.


I have had my Husky mats for 9 months, and I'm pretty disgusted with them. They won't stay in place and slide forward constantly. I haven't found a way to get them to stay in place. The sharp nubs on the bottom don't hold them and I'm afraid they are going to rip up the carpet fibers by constantly sliding. 

They do keep dirt and liquid inside the mat and off the carpet though. I guess when it comes down to it, they are doing what they are supposed to do. 

I have been considering getting the WeatherTech mats, but dont want to run into the same issue that I have with the Husky mats. Has anyone had them for an extended period of time to help me out here as to if they stay in place?


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

I have them - and I love them. 

That MILF they use in pictures isn't bad either.


----------



## Jeff D (Mar 26, 2013)

cruzingont said:


> I'm really surprised that no one has noticed that there is a bag inside the box with clips to hold the mats in place, I did not use them in my car because I clean them every other week.


What clips? Weathertech Customer Service seems to not know about them. I got a steal on a used set front and back for $80 but the driver's side does slip more than I would have thought. Weathertech advised to put a couple of strips of the loop half of velcro on the mats


----------



## MilTownSHO (Oct 9, 2013)

I have the Weathertechs for front/rear and the cargo liner. My biggest gripe is the edge closest to the seat on the front liners sticks up sky high which allows water/snow/dirt directly under the mats which defeats the whole purpose.

I plan to use velcro to keep it down, but really feel this is a HUGE design flaw.


----------



## mikeeitup (Aug 27, 2013)

Great review. I will be getting these soon.
Mike


----------



## Couch (Oct 11, 2013)

Also have these mats, I believe there is no compromise to Weathertech. Easy to maintain, and here in the fraser Valley it rains for the majority of fall to spring so it's worth it 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------

